# Suche Trial bike mit Spezieller Zugführung



## Micha1.0 (12. März 2012)

Hi,
wollte Fragen ob jemand ein Trial Bike kennt, mit dem ein tailwhip möglich ist, von der Zugführung her. 
Beim Danny McAskill hab ich eine durch den Vorbau gesehen und wollte nun Fragen ob auch an manchen "Serien" Bikes so eine Zugführung vorhanden ist, bzw. ob jemand so ein Trial Bike + Hersteller kennt.


Dank und Gruß Micha1.0


----------



## echo trialer (12. März 2012)

Die Leitung durch den Gabelschaft Vorbau ist nur für die Vorderradbremse.
Die kannst du Problemlos selber durch die Kappe fädeln 

es sei denn du meinst eine Rotor oder wie sich die dinger nene die auch an BMX Räder verbaut sind  die kann man in jedem Fahrradladen kaufen oder bstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaoskopf2010 (12. März 2012)

Gibt von Trickstuff auch nen Hydraulikrotor....


----------



## coaster (13. März 2012)

Von Khe auch.


----------



## Micha1.0 (13. März 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> Von Khe auch.



Sorry aber was heißt das Khe?
Bremsen Marke?
Mir fällt da so schnell nichts ein.


----------



## MatzeD (13. März 2012)

Khe ist ne firma.. Khe-Bikes.. Der hydraulik zylinder ist echt ein geiles Teil.. Soll zwischen 100 und 150 euro kosten ? Aber dann ist auch das drehen der hydraulik leitungen möglich ;D


----------



## Chaoskopf2010 (13. März 2012)

Hier mal zur Ansicht der von Trickstuff, allerdings gibts den auch günstiger wenn man bisschen schaut...
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/produ...I---Hydraulik-Rotor--DOT-oder-Mineraloel.html


----------



## Micha1.0 (14. März 2012)

Der Preis is ja ganz schon happig.
Passt das in jede Bremse oder muss das ein ganz bestimmte sein?
Bei mir is es bald ne Hope.
Weißt du ob das bei der auch klappt?


----------



## ecols (14. März 2012)

Der Trickstuff ist kompatibel zu Dot, also gehts mit der Hope. Nicht vergessen dass keine Leitungen dabei sind. Also musst du entweder die Stahlflexleitung selbst zerschneiden und zwei Anschlüsse einbauen, oder die Leitung komplett wechseln.


----------



## holmar (15. März 2012)

falls ich noch mal meinen senf dazu geben darf: die dinger haben sich auch im bereich der dirtbikes nur bedingt durchgesetzt. eine längere bremsleitung, so ein bis zwei umdrehungen länge, sind leichter, einfacher zu montieren und mit sicherheit stressfreier.


----------



## Micha1.0 (15. März 2012)

holmar schrieb:


> falls ich noch mal meinen senf dazu geben darf: die dinger haben sich auch im bereich der dirtbikes nur bedingt durchgesetzt. eine längere bremsleitung, so ein bis zwei umdrehungen länge, sind leichter, einfacher zu montieren und mit sicherheit stressfreier.



Wie meinst du das mit den längeren Bremsleitungen?
Wie sind die dann verlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (15. März 2012)

du lässt die leitung für die hinterradbremse einfach so lang, dass du den lenker ein oder zwei mal drehen kannst, ohne das die leitung ausreißt oder zu sehr unter spannung steht. guck dir am besten einfach ein paar bilder von dirtbikes an


----------



## Micha1.0 (23. März 2012)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Die kannst du Problemlos selber durch die Kappe fädeln


Gibt es dafür spezielle Kappen oder kann man da selbst ein Loch bohren?


----------



## holmar (23. März 2012)

dafür gibt es spezielle ahead krallen


----------



## OctaneFX3 (29. März 2012)

Kappen/Krallen mit leitungsdurchführung gibts auch bei Trickstuff. Aber auch von anderen, und da vermutlich günstiger.

Is dann aber wie schon gesagt nur für die vordere. Ich denke mal das geht dann auch nur mit Scheibenbremse...wüsste nicht wie man die Leitung zu ner Felgenbremse bekommen sollte ohne das sie am Reifen schleift. 







Lange Bremsleitung für die hintere sieht dann so aus:





Die Leitung wird einfach so lang gemacht das sie sich einmal (oder auch mehr je mach bedarf) um den Gabelschaft wickeln kann ohne das was abreisst.

Quellen: Cap - www.trickstuff.de
Bremsleitung - www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Micha1.0 (29. März 2012)

Vielen Dank das hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

